# Bass slayin



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

The past three days I have been going out to a pond to try some bass fishing. Little did I know that I would be seeing monsters swimming around. Well the forst day, I spent about three hours trying to catch them, but they werent interested; just digging out spots for beds. The second day I caught two nice ones and today I caught two more nice ones. There are a lot of two pounders throughout the day and these are some nice one. I am not too big of a bass fisherman, but when I was in highschool I use to fish a neighborhood pond frequently weightless with trick worms. These bigger ones were a different story......they have nothing to do with it. I thought and studied these things that first day and noticed the certain path each one would take around the bed. I used a tiny little gulp minnow with a small gighead and went to town. 
All of the fish would stop in three to four different spots once I casted and keep repeating the pattern when not interested. SO I thought, I have to outsmart these things.....(turns out liberal arts school is worth something :thumbup. I would cast in one spot then throw a tiny rock by thier current location. They would then travel to the spot I had the grub awaiting. When by the bait, I took the 6ib test on my line and started to shake it very lightly and make the grub basically sieze. Just about 60% of the time they swallowed it and BAM, the guy was landed. Here are a few pics of some good ones. There were a lot that were lost, and HUGE ones that were spotted. My technique didnt work on those big ones!!!

Oh the blook was from ones gills swallowing the grub. He swam away gracefully and lives to this day!


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

nice job brotha!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

try a soft plastic lizard with a light weight and keep it on the bed, they will try to move it...good luck.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish!!!! Good job fer ya'll!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

DLo said:


> try a soft plastic lizard with a light weight and keep it on the bed, they will try to move it...good luck.


This is the time of year for lizards! :thumbsup: Good job on your catch!


----------



## HookedUP (Mar 22, 2011)

Where did you catch those at brother


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice 1:thumbup:


----------

